

2014 Cloud Scale Challenge [AWS + Azure] - rg81
http://robertgreiner.com/2014/08/pariveda-solutions-2014-cloud-scale-challenge/

======
scottndecker
I really like this idea. I'd love to see this at a larger scale as well (i.e.
hundreds of teams) as part of a conference or something.

